# Climbing isopods!



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Just found this little guy at the top of a 24" tall tank.....I was pretty amazed it made it all the way up the cork and spagnum wall!


----------



## Styx (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh yeah mine climb all over the place too. I see them all over my sticks and branches and at the top of my vivs every evening when I check on my Uroplatus. My oranges seem to do it the most.


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

They can climb anywhere. I literally have thousands and thousands and they some how find a way to migrate to different cultures, climb up onto the lids, and even up the e track of slide front tanks. I really don't know how the do the culture to culture though as they are on mite paper, not touching, and still find a way. Same goes for springtails. They get into iso cultures a lot of the time.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

The oranges are my favorite 
I have yet to experience any springtails get into my isopod cultures....but I do get pleanty of mites, which don't seem to take a toll on the isopods. I haven't seen my dwarf purples do much climbing, but I recently got 'Zebra' Isopods which seem to climb quite a bit as well. But this was the first time i've seen one of these guys get that high!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

The Calicos in my 56 like to hang out on top of the cork bark panels. The Skirted also climb all over the place.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

JMims said:


> I haven't seen my dwarf purples do much climbing, but I recently got 'Zebra' Isopods which seem to climb quite a bit as well. But this was the first time i've seen one of these guys get that high!



I have a large culture in a 55g. They are climbing out. They're crazy. 

That said it's good to know they're breeding well. 

-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

pafrogguy said:


> They can climb anywhere. I literally have thousands and thousands and they some how find a way to migrate to different cultures, climb up onto the lids, and even up the e track of slide front tanks. I really don't know how the do the culture to culture though as they are on mite paper, not touching, and still find a way. Same goes for springtails. They get into iso cultures a lot of the time.



Got to agree with this 100%. Grey/Striped dwarf isos have made it into my six shoebox cultures of springtails. And, likewise, springtails (I can't guess which species) have made it into my eight shoebox cultures of isopods. 

Makes me want to move the cultures from KIS shoeboxes to these Snapware containers: Snapware® 8 Cup Rectangle Airtight Food Storage Container - Shop World Kitchen


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I use the smaller ziplock containers to start some of my cultures. They work very well to keep isopods out, but I've had springs and mite still find a way in.


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

Yikes. Has this ever been mentioned before? Now I've got to go create bigger separation between my cultures. Really don't want oranges mixed into purples or whites!


----------

